# [fglrx] Radeon X300 Mobility (X11R7) pas d'accélération 3D

## masterinferno

Salut à tous et Joyeux Noël  :Smile: 

Voici ma (nouvelle) config:

Un Dell Inspiron 6000 avec carte ATI sur PCI Express.

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

 

GCC 3.4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

X11R7 (~M)

J'installe ati-drivers, mais pendant la compile j'ai plein d'avertissements sur les symboles.

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_enable
> 
> WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire
> 
> WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_free_memory
> ...

 

Mais l'installation se finit.

Je lance aticonfig  *Quote:*   

> /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 ... je pige pas...

Puis je lis l'excellent guide Gentoo. Je suis pas-à-pas. Le PC n'utilisant pas d'AGP, je décide tout de même de compiler l'AGP Gart en [M] module.

Quand je fais un modprobe fglrx, j'ai  *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

Et effectivement, dans le dmesg, j'ai  *Quote:*   

> fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire
> ...

 

Bref, quelqu'un sait d'où ça peut venir ? ai-je oublié quelque chose dans les options du kernel ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Wink:  (j'ai lu le sujet officiel dans la section Doc, mais j'ai rien trouvé de concluant  :Sad: )

----------

## masterinferno

Donc j'ai ajouté le module intel-agp, il se charge normalement sans erreurs. Puis fglrx pareil.

Déjà un bon point  :Smile: 

Mais toujours cette même erreur dans aticonfig  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Salut à tous et Joyeux Noël 
> 
>  Le PC n'utilisant pas d'AGP, je décide tout de même de compiler l'AGP Gart en [M] module.
> 
> Quand je fais un modprobe fglrx, j'ai  *Quote:*   FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 
> ...

 

tu as quand même chargé le module agpart avant? il me semble qu'il le faut même si tu as du pci express.

[oups grillé]

----------

## masterinferno

Donc voici les nouvelles.

J'ai fait un lien symbolique  *Quote:*   

> ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0 /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_pp.1

  et aticonfig se lance. J'ai pu voir à quoi ressemble le programme.

Maintenant que j'ai configuré le xorg.conf, je vais lancer X et je vous tiens au courant.

PS: pour plus de lisibilité du xorg.conf, j'ai effacé tous les commentaires #... de toute façon, man xorg.conf est mon ami  :Rolling Eyes: .

Au fait, comment faire un lien symbolique de X11R7 vers l'ancien X11R6 ?

----------

## masterinferno

Donc GDM se lance normalement.

Je me connecte sous Gnome: le splash se charge et hop, l'écran/l'ordi se fige totalement... reboot à la sauvage...(bouton On pendant 5 secondes)...

Je reteste avec une session de secours xterm, je lance glxinfo.. déjà, ya pas le DRI...

Je lance glxgears, pouf ! ça fige pareil qu'avant...

J'en déduis donc... puisque Gnome fonctionne sous cairo/glitz/opengl/dri et glxgears aussi, ben les modules DRI et OpenGL ne sont pas bien chargés. 

Conclusion: je sais plus trop quoi faire..   :Confused: 

----------

## masterinferno

Bizarre....

un 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI
```

 me donne:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
> 
> (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
> 
> (II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
> ...

 

Alors que sous X, glxinfo me dit "Direct Rendering: No"

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Mon xorg.conf autorise pourtant les utilisateurs à avor le DRI (0666)

----------

## masterinferno

Petit UP...   :Embarassed: 

Pour l'instant j'utilise le driver VESA (bloqué à 1024x768)...

La partie concernée est un peu vide, mais cela suffit non ?

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier   "ATI Radeon X300 Mobility"
> 
>     Driver       "fglrx"
> ...

 

----------

## masterinferno

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Clavier"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Souris"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option   "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option   "LeftEdge"      "120"

   Option   "RightEdge"      "830"

   Option   "TopEdge"      "120"

   Option   "BottomEdge"      "650"

   Option   "FingerLow"      "14"

   Option   "FingerHigh"      "15"

   Option   "MaxTapTime"      "0"

   Option   "EmulateMidButtonTime"   "75"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta"   "20"

   Option   "HorizScrollDelta"   "20"

   Option   "MinSpeed"      "0.6"

   Option   "MaxSpeed"      "1.5"

   Option   "AccelFactor"      "0.03"

   Option   "EdgeMotionMinZ"   "30"

   Option   "EdgeMotionMaxZ"   "160"

   Option   "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"   "15"

   Option   "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"   "15"

   Option   "EdgeMotionUseAlways"   "0"

   Option   "UpDownScrolling"   "1"

   Option   "LeftRightScrolling"   "0"

   Option   "CircularScrolling"   "0"

   Option   "CircScrollDelta"   "0.1"

   Option   "CircScrollTrigger"   "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Ecran"

    HorizSync   31,5-100

    VertRefresh 30-90

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "ATI Radeon X300 Mobility"

    Driver       "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Radeon X300 Mobility"

    Monitor     "Ecran"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Souris" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Voilà mon xorg.conf... s'il vous plait aidez-moi, j'ai vraiment tout essayé   :Crying or Very sad:   (j'ai les modules agpgart intel-agp et fglrx qui se chargent automatiquement au boot...)

----------

## masterinferno

Je me permets un petit UP (sans agressivité aucune   :Embarassed:  )

Je pense déceler la nature du problème... Les chemins ne doivent pas être bon. Plusieurs preuve à cela.

Le chemin vers RGB n'est pas bon.

Un emerge -uD world me fait une erreur à la compilation de xorg. Il ne trouve pas un fichier glx.h.

Pareil, le clavier n'arrive pas à charger le bon driver, ce qui fait que les touches ALT et alt-GR sont désactivées.

Enfin, le DPMS n'arrive pas à m'éteindre l'écran avec l'option OffTime.

Je ne comprends pas quels chemins je dois spécifier pour les modules dans mon xorg.conf. Parce que j'ai bien fait le lien /usr/X11R6 vers /usr/ comme c'est dit dans Gentoo Wiki, mais après.. ?

je bloque total...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Désolé de ne pouvoir pleinement participer, je suis en pleine bourre depuis qqs semaines, mais tu devrais trouver pas mal d'indications sur les docs de ma signature.

Surtout, peux-tu changer ton titre STP? Car ce n'est pas avec Xorg que tu as un problème, mais avec fglrx, le drivers proprio ATI. Ensuite, utilise de préférence le terme accélération 3D en francais, car ça facilite la compréhension et évite de mélanger avec le drivers DRI de Xorg (radeon).

Si je suis encore vivant dans les jours qui viennent, j'essaie de te donner un coup de main.

Courage  :Smile: 

----------

## masterinferno

- D'abord merci pour le lien, je vais bien prendre le temps de lire.

- J'ai modifié le titre, dis-moi si c'est bon.

Donc si j'ai bien compris:

Accélération 3D=opengl=drivers ATI=fglrx

et

DRI=xorg

Pourquoi encore vivant ? tu vas mourir ?    :Question: 

----------

## _droop_

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> - D'abord merci pour le lien, je vais bien prendre le temps de lire.
> 
> - J'ai modifié le titre, dis-moi si c'est bon.
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris:
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Non...

Opengl est une bibliothéques (un ensemble de fonctions (primitives)) qui permettent de manipuler et d'afficher des objets 3d.

fglrx est le driver propriétaire d'ati pour utiliser l'accéleration 3d des cartes ati.

Il existe d'autre drivers capables de tirer parti de ces fonctions et notemment dans xorg, un driver libre (qui s'appelle ati...). Ce driver ne prend pas en charge l'accélération sur les radéon récente (dans la version stable actuelle de Xorg).

----------

## masterinferno

Alors... ok pour le lien.   :Smile: 

Les tutos sont bien fichus, mais comme dit j'avais déjà suivi le site -la référence ultime- avant de poster ce sujet. Site que j'avais suivi à la lettre et qui se tient toujours d'ailleurs.

Mais je pense qu'il s'agit vraiment d'une couille au niveau de xorg... au niveau des chemins, des raccourcis, etc...

----------

## masterinferno

Je parlais du problème de clavier. Il semble que ce ne soit pas corrélé.

J'ai simplement omis de commenter la ligne 

```
Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"
```

Maintenant je vous redonne mon xorg.conf nouvellement retapé (ne faites pas gaffe au vesa, c'est ce que j'utilise temporairement à la place de fglrx)

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Souris" "CorePointer"

   Option  "OffTime"  "5"

#   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "Corepointer"

   InputDevice    "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Clavier"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbModel" "dell101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Souris"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "SHMconfig"   "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "120"

   Option       "RightEdge" "830"

   Option       "TopEdge" "120"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "650"

   Option       "FingerLow" "14"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "15"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "0"

   Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.6"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "1.5"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.03"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMinZ" "30"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMaxZ" "160"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "15"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "15"

   Option       "EdgeMotionUseAlways" "0"

   Option       "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option       "LeftRightScrolling" "0"

   Option       "CircularScrolling" "0"

   Option       "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option       "CircScrollTrigger" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Ecran"

   HorizSync    31.5-100

   VertRefresh  30-90

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon X300 Mobility"

   Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon X300 Mobility"

   Monitor    "Ecran"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection
```

Dans la section Files, c'est bon ?

----------

## AigleFR

Moi j'ai eu un problème du même genre je pense (si j'ai bien compris  :Confused:  )

Mon ordinateur planter avec le driver ati lorsque je lancais une session X. Pour corriger le problème, j'ai installer le driver (la version en .run). Puis j'ai utilisé le xorg.conf que me configure fglrxconfig.

Après tout sa, plus de problème, sa marche nikel ...   :Cool: 

PS: vu les problèmes que tu as avec xorg je te conseille de le désinstaller puis réinstaller.

----------

## blackhawk3008

Bonjour,

Ya juste un truc qui me titille dans ton xorg.conf, c'est que dans la section Device, il n'y a aucun paramètre, juste le nom du driver...

As-tu essayer avec fglrx-config ???

Moi, j'ai eu le même problème avec une ATI Radeon Mobility 9600, mais j'ai utilisé fglrx-config et non ati-config... Quid de la différence entre les 2 je n'en sais rien... En tout cas maintenant j'ai l'accélération matérielle et c'est le principal...

----------

## masterinferno

 *Quote:*   

> Ya juste un truc qui me titille dans ton xorg.conf, c'est que dans la section Device, il n'y a aucun paramètre, juste le nom du driver... 

 

C'est normal, je voulais d'abord essayer sans les options pour partir de la base... après je vais rajouter quelques options certainement (FSAA par exemple)

Concernant le fglrx-config je le faisais, mais par un souci de lisibilité j'ai nettoyé le xorg.conf qu'il m'avait sorti. Maintenant est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner sa section Device à lui ? Histoire que je le remplace. Si rien n'a changé je lancerai à nouveau fglrx-config tel quel et réessayerai GDM + Gnome..

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Cela me rappelle des mauvais souvenirs lorsque j'ai voulu installer xorg-7.0.0-rc3  , il ne trouvait pas kbd , il ne trouvait pas rgb , si tu as 2 ordi compare les répertoires /usr/X11R6/lib/X11 et tu veras les différences...

j'ai aussi une carte graphique ati ( ati mobility radeon xpress 2OO sur un hp pavilion zv6000)  qui fonctionne très bien avec xorg-6.8.2-r6...j'utilise gentoo testing...  je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne veux pas utiliser fglrxconfig puisque le but pour l'instant est  d'arriver sur ton bureau et d'avoir du direct rendering...ensuite...

```
 

#################################################

#Core keyboard' s Input Device section

#################################################

Section  "InputDevice"

       Identifier     "keyboard1"

       Driver         "kbd"

       Option         "AutoRepeat"    "500  30"

       Option         "XkbRules"       "xorg"

       Option         "XkbModel"       "pc105"

       Option         "XkbLayout"     "fr-latin9"

EndSection

#################################################

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

#################################################

Section    "Inputdevice"

        Driver           "synaptics"

        Identifier       "TouchPad"

        Option           "Device"          "/dev/psaux"

        Option           "Protocol"        "auto-dev"

        Option           "LeftEdge"       "1700"

        Option           "RightEdge"     "5300"

        Option           "TopEdge"       "1700"

        Option           "BottomEdge"  "4200"

        Option           "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option           "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option           "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option           "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option           "VertScrollDelta"  "100"

        Option           "MinSpeed"       "0.09"

        Option           "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

        Option           "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

        Option           "PalmMinWidth"  "70"

        Option           "PalmMinZ"        "200"

        Option           "SHMConfig"      "on"

        Option           "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

################################################

# ServerLayout sections

################################################

Section     "ServerLayout"

         Identifier            "Server Layout"

         Screen               "Screen0"

         InputDevice        "TouchPad"     "AlwaysCore"

         InputDevice        "Keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Voilà   :Cool:   .

                                        @ +

----------

## masterinferno

Création avec fglrx, il me met (à la fin de la configuration)

 *Quote:*   

> Probing PCI bus for a supported graphics device...
> 
> found:MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460)
> 
> PCI bus slot: PCI:1:0:0
> ...

 

Voilà le xorg.conf nouvellement créé:

http://xavierling.free.fr/xorg.conf

et le /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://xavierling.free.fr/lelog

Résultat: toujours pareil... GDM lancé et !!freeze violent!! quand je rentre mon login...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> J'ai fait mon xorg.conf à partir de fglrxconfig. Je n'ai pas cherché à mettre des options tordues. Simplement mis le choix par défaut à chaque proposition.

 

Erreur. C'est un peu utopique de penser que ça va marcher avec les options par défaut  :Smile:  Tous le boulot, c'est de justement trouver l'ensemble d'options qui te conviendra. De mémoire, ça peut se jouer à une option près. Donc pour commencer, essaie de comprendre ce que fglrxconfig te demande, parce que ses questions sont parfois capitales (d'autres comme le DGA, j'en ai toujours pas compris l 'intérêt, donc off).

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Pourtant, c'est bizarre qu'il me dise que le DRI est correctement chargé

 

 :Question:  Tu parles du module fglrx là?

Bon, de toute façon, pour rappel: *http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html wrote:*   

> Are PCI / PCIe cards supported?
> 
> PCIe cards are supported in all recent driver versions as mentioned in Q1.3. PCI cards are apparently supported as well (eg R9200 PCI) but several people have had great difficulty in attempting to get the driver working with such cards. A possible alternative if you're in this situation is to use the opensource "radeon" driver instead.

 

Bon, mais surtout ya un enorme bins qui doit "confuser" complètement fglrx, c'est de mettre un support AGP (tu n'en a pas du tout en hardware sur ta carte mère), alors que tu ne dis pas si tu as mis le support du PCIe dans ton noyau (ou en module).

Bref, pour moi avant de se mettre à configurer Xorg, il faudrait mettre au propre cette histoire.

Donne nous en détails: les supports AGP/PCIe que tu as pris, si ils sont en dur/noyau, si tu les as bien chargé à la main ou bien mis dans modules.autoload, et quels messages sont visibles par dmesg quand chacun des drivers est chargé.

NB: non, je ne suis pas mort finalement, j'ai survécu à la journée d'hier, mais elle a été allégée, puisqu'on m'a posé un lapin à un de mes entretiens d'embauche... sympa.   :Mad: 

----------

## masterinferno

J'ai édité mon message ci-dessus pour le rendre plus clair. En tout cas merci déjà de me donner ton aide.

Je vais faire dans l'ordre.

vanilla-sources-2.6.15

[*]   PCI Express support 

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

Parait qu'il faut tout de même activer l'AGP malgré une carte en PCI-Express...

/etc/modules.autoload.d:

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart
> 
> intel-agp
> 
> ipw2200
> ...

 

Dans cette ordre là, comme je l'ai lu un peu partout. Au début j'avais mis fglrx, mais je l'ai enlevé sachant que c'est Xorg qui le chargera.

Les modules sont correctement chargés lors du boot [OK]

Concernant le dmesg, je te fais un dmesg grep quelque-chose-de-particulier ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour faire propre et être sûr, vaudrait mieux essayer sans AGP qd même. Ya aucune obligation:  *Référence Ultime wrote:*   

> NOTE 2: if you have a PCIe card, the AGP settings should be irrelevant. If you encounter problems, make sure you're using a recent kernel and the latest driver version. Some people have also reported that they had to enable AGP for their PCIe cards to work.

 

Pour fglrx chargé automatiquement par Xorg, t'es sûr de ton coup? L'intérêt de le lancer avant c'est qd même de pouvoir voir les sorties produites par fglrx en mode console, et on sait jamais, si il a besoin de temps pour des initialisations (c'est un drivers ATI, hein)...

Pour le dmesg: tout ce qui se rapporte au PCIe, à fglrx, etc. Tout ce qui a un rapport avec le système graphique.

Idée comme çà: fait correctement un noyau avec juste PCIe sans AGP du tout (même en module), et réemerge ati-drivers. Des fois qu'il détecte les paramètres noyau pour compiler son code en mode PCIe ou AGP...

Idée comme çà 2: tente de repasser à un 2.6.14, on ne sait jamais.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Surtout pas désactivé le suppot agp , ça va planter....

tu peux décommenter l' option   "backingstore"   , et ajuster tes modes pour ton écran , sois tu veux complètement le modifier , sois tu ne le modidfie pas du tout   :Very Happy:   . 

Mon /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

```

agpgart

amd64-agp

fglrx

```

avec ds /etrc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Option     "UseInternalAGPGART"     "no"

```

Je me suis inspiré  ici et  là

Je me suis aussi servi du moteur de recherche du forum pour trouver des infos sur ati...

j'imagine que tu es au courant de tout cela mais c'est on jamais...

                                                               @ bientôt.

----------

## masterinferno

Effectivement, en  désactivant l'AGP, impossible de charger le module fglrx. J'ai donc remis l'AGP comme avant (agpgart et intel-agp)

Ceci dit, j'ai du faire un revdep-rebuild sur pas mal de paquets, dont ati-drivers.

A la fin de l'emerge de celui-ci, j'ai: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- !empty dir /opt/ati/bin
> 
> --- !empty dir /opt/ati
> ...

 

Mais l'emerge finit normalement.

Concernant le kernel-2.6.14, j'en viens.. j'ai switché de gentoo-sources vers vanilla car je pensais que ça allait résoudre le problème.

Je vous donne les dmesg promis.

----------

## masterinferno

dmesg | grep fglrx

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> 
> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 804 MBytes.
> 
> [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.20.8 [Dec  6 2005] on minor 0
> ...

 

dmesg | grep agp

 *Quote:*   

> Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.
> 
> agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

 

J'ai mis également 

```

Option     "UseInternalAGPGART"     "no"
```

mais pareil... maintenant je vais réessayer un autre truc... Je vais changer le mode de connexion GDM (je vais le mettre en "Bannière avec Thème" plutôt que "Bannière GTK")

----------

## masterinferno

Alors du nouveau.

J'ai pu démarrer une session de secours avec xterm sous X.

Direct Rendering: Yes 

que ce soit avec ou sans 

```

Option     "UseInternalAGPGART"     "no"
```

Déjà ça de gagné..

Ceci dit, au lancement d'une appli GTK, ça freeze.

Exemple: avec Gajim.. l'ouverture du programme se passe bien et au lancement d'une discussion, hop, plantage...

Firefox: Dans la navigation des marque-pages, le curseur part en live... puis plantage  :Crying or Very sad: 

(Par contre, là je vais aller bosser.. de retour vers 23 heures ce soir...)

----------

## masterinferno

Et je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais quand je veux mettre à jour xorg-server vers 1.0.1-r1, j'ai 

```
glxserver.h:107: error: syntax error before "GLXContextTag"

glxserver.h:107: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:209: error: syntax error before "xGLXMakeCurrentReply"

glxserver.h:209: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:211: error: syntax error before "xGLXIsDirectReply"

glxserver.h:211: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:213: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryVersionReply"

glxserver.h:213: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:215: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryContextInfoEXTReply"

glxserver.h:216: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:218: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryExtensionsStringReply"

glxserver.h:218: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:220: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryServerStringReply"

glxserver.h:220: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from g_disptab_EXT.c:37:

glxext.h:81: error: syntax error before "GLXContextTag"

glxext.h:81: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from g_disptab.c:36:

glxserver.h:65:25: GL/glxproto.h: No such file or directory

In file included from g_disptab.c:36:

glxserver.h:107: error: syntax error before "GLXContextTag"

glxserver.h:107: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:209: error: syntax error before "xGLXMakeCurrentReply"

glxserver.h:209: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:211: error: syntax error before "xGLXIsDirectReply"

glxserver.h:211: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:213: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryVersionReply"

glxserver.h:213: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:215: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryContextInfoEXTReply"

glxserver.h:216: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:218: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryExtensionsStringReply"

glxserver.h:218: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:220: error: syntax error before "xGLXQueryServerStringReply"

glxserver.h:220: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from g_disptab.c:37:

glxext.h:81: error: syntax error before "GLXContextTag"

glxext.h:81: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

make[2]: *** [g_disptab.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[2]: *** [g_disptab_EXT.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-server-1.0.1-r1/work/xorg-server-1.0.1/GL/glx'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-server-1.0.1-r1/work/xorg-server-1.0.1/GL'

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function x-modular_src_make, Line 234, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## masterinferno

UP

Alors ce que je vais faire. Sachant que je ne compte pas jouer du tout sous Linux, mais que j'aimerais quand même avoir le DRI+accélération 3D, est-ce que les drivers ATI-Gatos le permettent ?

http://gatos.sourceforge.net/supported_cards.php

On dirait que la X300 ne fonctionnera pas avec ce driver... votre avis ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Gatos c'est pour les all-in-wonder. Radeon (le driver libre) marche peut etre pour les X300, je ne sais pas.

----------

